# Need Ideas for an easy Mod



## TheRealWillB (Mar 1, 2017)

I have a school project that involves building.engineering something, and I want to make a Rubik's cube mod. What are some cheap, easy mods that won't take much time?


----------



## biscuit (Mar 1, 2017)

Try a Fisher cube. There are plenty of videos on youtube


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 9, 2017)

Make a ghost bump Petaball.


----------



## Dr_Detonation (May 2, 2017)

Milliput and epoxy are kind of expensive, so you need a mod that doesn't require those. Check out my Siamese 2x2. It's easy and needs no epoxy. https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/shapeshifting-siamese-2x2.64833/
Also check on Nathan Wilson's channel. He has some good beginner tutorials.


----------



## Dr_Detonation (May 8, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Make a ghost bump Petaball.


That would be cool to see actually


----------



## One Wheel (May 8, 2017)

Dr_Detonation said:


> That would be cool to see actually



I've tried designing a bump megaball, figuring that could be relatively easy to expand to giga/tera/peta, and it's not as simple as I first thought. I hadn't taken into account that the cuts converge, unlike a cube. It would actually be much easier to design it from scratch with relatively large centers.


----------



## Sion (May 20, 2017)

make two barrel cubes, make a Siamese barrel.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 20, 2017)

Bandage cube.


----------



## Tony Fisher (May 29, 2017)

I will give you my standard reply. Make something you have thought of yourself. That's far better than simply copying something already made. Deciding what should be based on materials available to you and your own talents.


----------

